# Motley Crue in Edmonton (Rexall Place) April 28, 2013 (Photos)



## daha (May 1, 2013)

Had a bit of a ticket mix up and did not get to see the entire show but the couple of songs I got to shoot from the sound board (about 70-80 feet from the stage), and the few I was finally able to get in and see, were classic MC. The place was packed and if you didn't want to stand up, you weren't going to see the show. The boys rocked pretty hard (and loud) and played all the classic Motley Crue songs you forgot you knew. They were crude, rude and tattooed but what else would you expect from 50+ year old rockers! Their interaction with the crowd was great and the crowd responded by partying their a$$es off. One of the highlights was Tommy Lee's roller-coaster drum solo and then when he grabs a girl from the crowd to go for a ride with him. Overall the show was what you would expect to see and exactly what the fans wanted.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Great shots Dave.

looks like a pretty massive stage set up for them


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Really nice crisp photography, which must have been challenging given the changing light conditions!


----------



## daha (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was worried about what I was going to get since I was so far from the stage I had to use my crappy 2x teleconverter on my 70-200 and could only focus manually due to poor lighting.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If anyone was pondering hitting an upcoming Crue show, a buddy called me yesterday saying that the "$1,000 a ticket platinum seats" that the Crue were selling on their site separately have been dumped into the general on sale tickets. You no longer get all the meet & greet and photos with the band, etc. - but I know for the Oshawa show next weekend that front row centres were available right around the time he scored a pair for us.

View attachment 2982


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice shots!! It looks loud!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

5/11/13 GM Centre, Oshawa

Really only took the camera out for a couple tunes - Home Sweet Home should be apparent to any Crue fans. Brutally loud - even with ear plugs. Poor buggers beside us without any were in pain.

View attachment 3067
View attachment 3068
View attachment 3069
View attachment 3070
View attachment 3071


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Few more.....

View attachment 3072
View attachment 3073
View attachment 3074
View attachment 3075
View attachment 3076


----------

